# Denco Pocket Watch movement Calibre?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Can anyone help identifying the Calibre of this Denco Movement

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yiqbie5bma0j1b/DSCN0532.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhakwwsu6j5ik2u/DSCN0530.JPG?dl=0


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't see pictures.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Trys again

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhakwwsu6j5ik2u/DSCN0530.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yiqbie5bma0j1b/DSCN0532.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As you may know, your pocket watch was a product of the Dennison company and used the name "Denco"as an "own brand" mark on pocket and wristwatches. The brand name was registered in 1915 and your movement would seem to date your watch to the 1920s. I am not sure of the caliber of the movement and I notice that sellers of Denco pocket watches, from the 1930s at least, seem to steer clear of trying to identify the calibers used in the watches. In your case though, I feel that a knowledgable member might know what the movement is. Good luck...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They might just use the size of the movement in "ligne" to identify it, measure the movement and look up to see if anything corresponds............

It is of very high quality!! It looks like the balance has been removed and refitted without putting the hairspring under the centre wheel first, as can be seen the hairspring is stuck at an angle and it could cause damage to it if left for a long period of time..............


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Never noticed that is a picture as purchased. It is a good quality movement, solid, but the nightmare broken balance shaft is reason for asking if anyone knows the Calibre. I will take balance out and adjust the spring. Thanks for replies.

i did know it was to do with Dennison, and from what i make out, they did not make for long.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i have been into pocket watches for 30+ years, never seen a "Denco" one before..............

Best of luck friend...........


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

I can't identify the calibre, thow i have seen alot. I will suguess that it will be easier to make a new staff then to find and buy one...


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I do not have the capability of making one. Will wait and see as in no hurry at present.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can to remove the old one and measure it?


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Actually, making balance staff takes 0.5 - 1 hour. But this is after many uears of practice...

This is in Bulgarian, but You can see the pictures...

http://chasove.com/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=6833


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice wish i had the tools to try


----------

